
Are exoskeletons the future of physical labor? - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/5/16726004/verge-next-level-season-two-industrial-exoskeletons-ford-ekso-suitx
======
yanivleven
They are, but not the way it is depicted here. Its gonna be with artificial
muscle tissue that enhances strength

